# Best quick detailer/ drying aid??



## RJC (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm currently using Megs Last Touch, which I'm very happy with, however, Citrus Bling seems to get a good write up. 
Any thoughts or experiences???

Cheers,

rob


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

i find megs the best and then Z8 for a extra bit of bling


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i use this

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-sprays/chemical-guys-speed-wipe/prod_180.html

some times, not much as i find most of the water sheets of my car when its been waxed, although this is very good when i do use it

(i use it for other jobs as well, so i'm getting the gallon one when i finish my smaller bottle):thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

for a drying aid if your in a rush why not wait a week or so the new dodo juice drying aid detailer spray is being released this month and thats had some really good reviews :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94675


----------



## RJC (Aug 26, 2008)

dave955 said:


> i find megs the best and then Z8 for a extra bit of bling


I've got Z8 but never used it. Will give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RJC said:


> I've got Z8 but never used it. Will give it a try.
> 
> Thanks


great for topping up the wax after a wash and dry, adds a bit of protection too


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Prima Slick
Victoria Wax QD


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I use the polycharged Blackfire. I think it's pretty good. Adds bling and changes the water behavior. Whether this is protection, polycharging stuff or something else I'm unsure. 

The Bling is good and that's why I have it!


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Ive got 5 litres of LT but i so wanna try the new Dodo QD.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Stew said:


> I use the polycharged Blackfire. I think it's pretty good. Adds bling and changes the water behavior. Whether this is protection, polycharging stuff or something else I'm unsure.
> 
> The Bling is good and that's why I have it!


The Blackfire Deep Gloss does add protection I find, and it is a nice product to use.

I find it has better results if you apply it after drying though.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

This is great as both a drying aid and a stand alone QD / gloss enhancer. I've been using this more or less since it was launched and I still rate it - I'm almost at the end of my second gallon. Never seems to get much of a mention on here for whatever reason, but that's a shame as I think it's great.

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,78,toView_338.html


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I have been using a product called aquadry, wich is a very good "drying aid" since it will sheet of all the water of the car if used properly. It´s sold in Sweden under Smartab, the swedish part of Autosmart. But I could not find it on autosmart.co.uk? You put a small amount of the solution into a large bucket and then poor it over the car. Works just like the new qd from Dodo juice. First time I used it was in 1999, we had it into lager jugs and a blending machine who gave us the perfect mixture of water and solution, dry with no contact to the paint.


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use DG Aquawax. Lovely finish, and most importantly - smells nice


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Porta said:


> I have been using a product called aquadry, wich is a very good "drying aid" since it will sheet of all the water of the car if used properly. It´s sold in Sweden under Smartab, the swedish part of Autosmart. But I could not find it on autosmart.co.uk? You put a small amount of the solution into a large bucket and then poor it over the car. Works just like the new qd from Dodo juice. First time I used it was in 1999, we had it into lager jugs and a blending machine who gave us the perfect mixture of water and solution, dry with no contact to the paint.


Sounds very interesting! Does it leave it totally dry then or with still a few droplets remaining?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dave955 said:


> i find megs the best and then Z8 for a extra bit of bling


Wouldn't recommend Z8 as a drying aid TBH, its a spray sealant.

Z6 is the QD


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Sounds very interesting! Does it leave it totally dry then or with still a few droplets remaining?


Sounds the same as AG's Rinse Aid


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Sounds the same as AG's Rinse Aid


Yeah, it does now you've mentioned it - I'd forgot about that stuff :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

LT is hard to beat when you consider cost and dilution rates. It has multiple uses too.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Sounds very interesting! Does it leave it totally dry then or with still a few droplets remaining?


Will leave some droplets, but most of the water is chased away...



drive 'n' shine said:


> Sounds the same as AG's Rinse Aid


Sounds similar. I could have been wrong but from what I have read, it sounds similar to the drying aid from Dodo juice.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I like Megs LT as a drying aid, however I prefer the Dodo Drying Aid and IMO it is a better product in that respect.

My review and thoughts etc on it can be found here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=95704


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Finish Kare FK425 for me - great drying aid, great QD, anti static properties and leaves a very bling finish.

Plus, 1 US Gallon is only £25 or so.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

For me the best QDs are (no particular order): FK425, Victoria Wax QD, OID and CKQS.

1Z Raindance Spray is an awesome drying aid.

My best spray waxes/sealants: OCW, Z8, FK FX100 (discontinued).


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

its autosmart aqua wax i think i was going to buy 25ltrs the other day but i use duet which seems to bead off pretty quick anyway


----------

